# Firebrats and Silverfish - impossible to win?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/firebrat.htm


----------



## Corgi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but cypermethrin is toxic to fish, which I have in my home. I'm also not sure of the legality of that product in my country.


----------

